# Frozen Mice And Rats.?.where



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

HI ALL.MY USUAL SUPPLIER OF MICE AND RATS HAS JUST NEARLY DOUBLED HIS PRICES.(EXAMPLE LARGE MICE 47P HAVE GONE TO 83P).I KNOW PRICES GO UP,BUT THIS IS A RIP OFF.WHERE DO YOU ALL GET YOUR`S FROM.I WANT THEM IN BULK AND DELIVERED,SO IF YOU`VE GOT ANY IDEAS AND PRICES CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME,OR POST ON HERE.I`M FROM MANCHESTER IF THAT HELPS.
CHEERS RICK :bash:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

RICK 13 said:


> HI ALL.MY USUAL SUPPLIER OF MICE AND RATS HAS JUST NEARLY DOUBLED HIS PRICES.(EXAMPLE LARGE MICE 47P HAVE GONE TO 83P).I KNOW PRICES GO UP,BUT THIS IS A RIP OFF.WHERE DO YOU ALL GET YOUR`S FROM.I WANT THEM IN BULK AND DELIVERED,SO IF YOU`VE GOT ANY IDEAS AND PRICES CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME,OR POST ON HERE.I`M FROM MANCHESTER IF THAT HELPS.
> CHEERS RICK :bash:


Get use to it I am afraid, Frozen food prices are going to go sky high I have been told. I see £1.50 for a med/lge mouse soon. And the reason ? No Lab stuff and all the cheap eastern europe stuff is going to the states.

A bearded Dragon costs its owner about £1.50-£2.00 to feed per week and a corn snake owner will soon have to cough up the same.

_ I am not trying to scare people but I have my contacts in the trade and this is what they are telling me._


----------



## gramitch (Dec 17, 2005)

My rodent feed bill has gone up from 30 to 40 quid a week.World grain prices have doubled I'm told.My rodent prices will have to go up.Wish I could get 87p for a mouse !!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

gramitch said:


> My rodent feed bill has gone up from 30 to 40 quid a week.World grain prices have doubled I'm told.My rodent prices will have to go up.Wish I could get 87p for a mouse !!


You will soon I think it is going to happen. UK breeders like my mate are getting fed up with earning a 4 figure sum. With our eastern chums sending to the USA things will change.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

If they put rat prices up to much I think ill be breeding my own.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> A bearded Dragon costs its owner about £1.50-£2.00 to feed per week and a corn snake owner will soon have to cough up the same.


Come and live up this way... Its double that £4 a box of crix and already over £1.10 for a large mouse.


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*frozen foods*

hi all.i`ve managed to source some cheaper large mice.they are in high demand.as for synergy.where do you buy your gear from.???.pm me mate i might be able to help you.
cheers rick :bash:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Rico said:


> If they put rat prices up to much I think ill be breeding my own.


trouble is a rat takes ages to put on a lot of weight for a big snake


----------

